
Show HN: KOrs – How to Bike Like an Amsterdammer - qvdev
https://kors.landen.co/
======
mtmail
The FAQ link in the top right is yellow on gray. That's hard to read. IMHO the
FAQ contains the most information.

One course (or kOrs) is 'interactive'. I first thought that meant online-only.

The contact form is pre-filled (placeholder) with an USA-style phone number. I
think it makes sense to use the Dutch number format.

I didn't learn anything about the instructor. What qualifies the instructors?

~~~
qvdev
Thanks for the Feedback -

I made the color of the FAQ black so that should easier to find and also did
some addition in the FAQ as you suggested.

The phone number placeholder, is not changeable at the moment but will take
that with me

------
qvdev
Hi developer here, I am looking for some valuable feedback. So feel free to
open the discussion.

First time I am using landen.co saved me a ton of time to launch the MVP.

